# VW ABA 8V Turbo Build



## Tit0 (Feb 6, 2010)

Soo I got my 00 2.0L Jetta 120,000 that ive had for a while and i must say i love it! i know is slow as **** but it never really gave me any problems other than alternator once. Ive been looking to put a setup together (boost) but alot cheaper the the usual Kinetic something more afoordable but quality. I found a turbo kit on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...aa1dc I spoke with the manufacture company and they seem legit from brazil they specialize in VW.So my question is this, what else do i need to make this work other then intercooler? maybe injectors? if so witch ones?, Clutch? I would like to make 220 whp i dont want to spend mutch I just want get it going. also, can I make this kit cheaper? Thanks!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: VW ABA 8V Turbo Build (Tit0)*

Turbo kit includes:
• SPA Turbo T3 turbocharger-----------Not Greddy--will blow up im sure
• SPA Turbo exhaust manifold
• SPA Turbo 36mm external wastegate------not thinkin this is quality either
• SPA Turbo blow off valve--------need a DV
• SPA Turbo adjustable fuel pressure regulator---------waste with good software
• Turbo discharge pipe
• Turbo down pipe + oil sensor bung-------looks real cheap
• Mechanical boost gauge
• Gauge hardware
• Crank acse turbo oil drain
• Down pipe stud
• EPDM elbow hose
• EPDM flexible hose
• Brass fitting 1/8 NPT x 1/4 SAE - straight
• Stainless steel braided hose (oil feed to turbocharger)
• Turbo oil return flange + gasket
• Oil inlet flange + gasket
• 2 1/2" hose clamp
• 5/8" hose clamp
• Fuel clamp
• M10 hex nuts
• Turbocharger clamps
• Gauge mounting cup
• Brass fitting 1/4" hose straight
• Hexagon socket head screw
• Copper nuts
• Manifold studs
• Brass fitting 1/8 NPT x 1/4" SAE 90 degrees
• Adjustable fuel pressure regulator mount
• Wastegate support bracket
• Wastegate braided stainless steel hose
• Engine mount
• Carbon iron reducer-----what is that
• Air filter
• Turbocharger oil drain hose
• Powersteering & A/C compatible.
• LIFETIME WARRANTY on exhaust manifold


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if you buy that you still need 150-200 in injectors
375 in softeware
8 bucks in spark plugs
need to have the oil pan welded on


----------



## MK-4sum (Jun 21, 2006)

Im pretty sure you can build a much more reliable kit with $1500. Search for aba turbo builds and you will come up with tons of people with budget builds. Also take a look around the Forced Induction Classifieds and you can find some great deals.


----------



## VWLover1985 (Nov 19, 2008)

Keep searching man, Ive found ebay kits with just about everything you need minus software for around $850 with free shipping. Includes intercooler also. Not saying i'd run one but you could get a good start with something of that sort.


----------



## Tit0 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ive searched (aba turbo build), 8v turbo) already and found lots of ideas and creative projects but i never really found anything concrete material that matches my criteria. This is why i did my own post, I just wanna do this project and post as i go along with pros and cons. In regards to the ebay kit I havent bought it yet but should I? or could I get it going with less things and cheaper? also, vdubbugman what type of injectors? and software? c2?


_Modified by Tit0 at 8:24 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (Tit0)*

look in the forced induction classified


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bosh green tops 440cc and c2 motorsports for software


----------



## MK-4sum (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd say save the money and piece together the kit yourself. You will need a turbo, exhaust manifold, downpipe, external wastegate (if your turbo is not internally wastegated), injectors with matching software (c2 has a fueling kit that comes with a new maf housing, injectors, chip, intake and piping), welded oil pan for oil line or a new pan, a boost and af gauge, and all the necessary oil lines. If you want to run more than 12 psi i suggest you get a headspacer to lower your cr. You can also choose whether or not you wanna run a fmic or not but i think you might need one to get to 220whp(dont quote me on that). Hope some of this helps


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

IF YOU WANt to run over 6psi then you must have an FMIC and you will need ~12psi for 220


----------



## Blacknlow (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: VW ABA 8V Turbo Build (Tit0)*

I am in the progress of turboing an ABA as well. I was going to use a TDI turbo but I scratched that. I know what needs to be bought and I have much of it. I was jw if anyone has heard anything about these http://www.max-redline.com turbos. Idon't mind buying a cheap turbo and having it for like a couple years. But I do not one one that will blow in a month and ruin my engine. Anyone hear anything about the turbos on this site?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

BTW dude you don't have an ABA engine you have the MK4 AEG.
There is a big thread of 2.0T builds, read through that and you will get some good ideas.


----------



## Tit0 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

00 vw jetta 2.0L is a aeg? nah..


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tit0* »_00 vw jetta 2.0L is a aeg? nah..


I ****ing guarantee it.
It only makes a difference when it comes down to software really apart from a few other things (not to mention the body change from MK3->MK4... but yes you have an AEG engine just like me and vdubbugman if it's a 2000 m.y.


----------



## Tit0 (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks for the fast reply! actually i just checked it out... AEG you correct... so uhmm ive done all the research on aba engines... aeg put out the same slow as hell 110hp. any other differences? forged internals?


----------



## famousken (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: VW ABA 8V Turbo Build (Tit0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tit0* »_Soo I got my 00 2.0L Jetta 120,000 that ive had for a while and i must say i love it! i know is slow as **** but it never really gave me any problems other than alternator once. Ive been looking to put a setup together (boost) but alot cheaper the the usual Kinetic something more afoordable but quality. I found a turbo kit on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...aa1dc I spoke with the manufacture company and they seem legit from brazil they specialize in VW.So my question is this, what else do i need to make this work other then intercooler? maybe injectors? if so witch ones?, Clutch? I would like to make 220 whp i dont want to spend mutch I just want get it going. also, can I make this kit cheaper? Thanks!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wouldn't buy the kit, looks like junk, here is a hint: try to use as many parts as you can that come stock on other cars. Think about it, if it is reliable enough to be used on OEM cars, it should be just as reliable on your car. Think junkyard, my favorite car to pirate parts from are the turbo volvos; the turbos are good for around 300HP, Injectors are the right size for turbo 2.0s, and they also have oil coolers you can use. The turbos off these are garratt t25 with internal wastegates AND a diverter valve (you cant use a BOV with MAF cars) If you look around, you can get injectors,DV,wastegate,and turbo for less then $100 AND, you know its all reliable oem stuff


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

x2 on the AEG that is what you have.......

allow me to help you search.....your brain is gunna blow up hahah
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3272469
almost all the mk4 turbo threads

and this is mine specifically
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3290564


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

if you want it... i can get it!


----------



## Tit0 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I want it, what can you get?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

do you have any fabrication skills...the key to cuttting cost lies in having those. otherwise just get a kit.


----------



## Tit0 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ofcourse, I personaly cant but i can get custome pipes, etc done easily.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

well then...ok 
Shoot me an email and i can set something up for you [email protected]


----------



## Tit0 (Feb 6, 2010)

sent


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

I know one cat who bought a kit from those guys...... uh yaw not impressed, I told him to send it back.  A buddy of mine has a VR6 kit from Kinetics and It is pretty straight forward as far as installation and is complete. I also have a FMIC from Kinetics that is quality built on my 20th AE. I am building a 2.0T 8V ABA.... trust me, don't buy that kit, I'd save and do it with a Kinetics kit or custom build it with quality products. U may want to call MJM Autohaus as they are a distributor for Kinetics or call Scott at USRT.


----------

